# HTML Signatur



## nordi (23. September 2005)

Hi Leute,

benutze auf der Arbeit eine Mac mit OS X 10.3.9 und will hier für meine Email eine Signatur erstellen, in der ein Logo (Grafikdatei jpg) enthalten ist, die mit einem Link hinterlegt wird. Benutze das interne Mac OS X Mail Programm und da gibts es irgendwie keine Funktion HTML in die Signatur einzubetten!? Bei Outlook auf Windowsrechnern ist das ja kein Problem! Gibts es bei dem Mailprogramm von Mac OS X überhaupt die Funktion oder finde ich die einfach nicht!?

Mfg

Marius


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. September 2005)

Obere Leiste:
MAIL -> EINSTELLUNGEN -> SIGNATUREN


----------



## nordi (14. Oktober 2005)

Ok, das habe ich ausprobiert. Wenn ich da ne Grafik reinziehe, wird die zwar dargestellt, aber wenn ich nun die verschickte Email abrufe, sei es mit Outlook oder per Webinterface, wird das Bild, welches eigentlich als Signatur dienen sollte, als Anhang angezeigt.

Bei den Windowsrechnern hier in der Agentur hab ich ne HTML-Datei einfach eingebunden, wo ich die Grafik eingebettet habe - klappt auch wunderbar. Wie bette ich denn HTML-Quellcode in das interne Mac OS X Mailprogramm ein? Unten ist ja noch ein Button "In Text umwandeln" Wofür ist dieser da?

Wäre sehr dankbar für Antworten

Mfg aus Köln

Marius


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Oktober 2005)

Sorry, so gut kenne ich mich leider nicht mit dem Apple »Mail« aus. Ich habe bisher aber auch nicht wirklich ein Bild als Signatur verwendet. Mir ist eine Visitenkarte (Standard) lieber


----------



## doka (10. November 2005)

Hallo,

habe die ganze Zeit ebenfalls nach einer Lösung gesucht, falls es noch interesant sein sollte, hier mein Vorschlag:
Mache eine HTML Seite in einem Programm deines Vertrauens (Dreamweaver, oder änlich)
Switch in den Grafik Modus und selektiere alles, dann Apfel C.
Gehe in Mail (neue Mail) und dann kommts, Apfel V.
Fertig!

Hat bei mir prima funktioniert, Bilder werden automatisch als Anlagen hinzugefügt.
Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen....

Grüße


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. November 2005)

HTML in Mails ist BÖSE!
Aber ich will nicht gegen Windmühlen ankämpfen - tut was ihr nicht lassen könnt


----------

